# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Hígado de buey en la Serena

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Aunque no tengo ni idea de hongos hace tiempo que quería estrenarme con este hilo. Creo que se trata de un hígado de buey, pero no estoy seguro, así que los expertos podéis corregirme. Se encuentra en una morera que tengo en el campo junto a casa y empiezo con una foro un poco lejana donde se ve la morera (como es de hoja caduca y estamos en invierno, la veréis como un esqueleto) donde se encuentra, a unos 40 centímetros del suelo, el hígado de buey:



Y a continuación, os subo algunos primeros planos, para que podáis aclararme con más seguridad de qué se trata:









Un cordial saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Por qué será, que lo llaman "Hígado de Buey"...
Cualquiera lo confundiría.
Gracias por las fotos, los terrines.

----------


## REEGE

Puede ser, casi seguro, un yesquero rebordeado (Fomitopsis pinicola).

http://ichn.iec.cat/bages/pinedes/cfomitopsis.htm

----------


## Los terrines

> Puede ser, casi seguro, un yesquero rebordeado (Fomitopsis pinicola).
> 
> http://ichn.iec.cat/bages/pinedes/cfomitopsis.htm


Muchas gracias por la información, REEGE; yo sigo teniendo dudas, ya que he consultado con google y en las fotos que encuentro del yesquero rebordeado, la parte inferior es de un color crudo, casi blanco, y la que tengo en el árbol el color en la parte de abajo es una especie de rosado, mucho más oscuro. Además, según he leído, el yesquero es perenne, y la que tengo en el campo normalmente desaparece en verano, y vuelve a salir en otoño.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Azuer

Hola los terrines, lamento responder tan tarde a un tema ya antiguo, pero tengo que decirte que no se trata de la "lengua de buey" (_Fistulina hepatica_) sino de un ejemplar ya viejo de _Inonotus hispidus_ típico de las moreras y de otros árboles de hoja ancha. Los ejemplares de años anteriores adquieren el aspecto de "carbonizados" y hay veces que no se caen y se quedan adheridos al tronco junto con ejemplares jóvenes.

Te pongo la foto de un ejemplar joven de _I. hispidus_:



En esta otra foto se aprecia lo que te digo. Un ejemplar del año anterior junto a uno joven:



El aspecto "carbonizado" de los ejemplares viejos, parece que los han quemado:



Y por último, la carne de los ejemplares viejos presenta este color anaranjado o rojizo, que probablemente es lo que te ha llevado a la confusión con _Fistulina hepatica_, de color rojizo.



Espero haberte servido de ayuda.
Saludos,

Emilio.

----------


## Los terrines

Muchas gracias por la identificación Azuer; me parece que vamos a aprender mucho de tí y de eldelassetas.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que es un placer contar con Azuer y eldelassetas en Embalses.net, seguro que nos van a introducir un poquito en un mundo curioso y complicado.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Otra gracias más de mi parte, como podéis comprobar estamos atentos.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

